# Sponsoring children



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

I am looking for some advice/experiences please. I'm a single mom (divorced) and have no contact with the father of my kid, in order to sponsor my child will I need to present a letter of permission/court order to allow me to move to hk and love there with my child? Thanks


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Live! Live in hong kong! Not love, sorry, typo!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Have you asked advice from a law student to verify legalities under child custody? Often, there might be such a clause and a letter from lawyer stating you have been fully responsible for child's education and support since birth without father's intervention might suffice.

Otherwise, a letter of permission/court order is necessary -immigration requires documentation to avoid custody issues.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you for your response, I will get a court order.


----------

